# Green Tree Frog Breeders in Victoria???



## TommyG (Jan 7, 2011)

After our trip up to SE Queensland amongst the floods and hundreds of frogs, we are looking to add a Green Tree Frog to the family. Does anyone know of any members in Victoria that breeds Green Tree Frogs?

I would love to hear from anyone who can help me as I'd rather go through a breeder than a pet shop.

Thanks.


----------



## retrac75 (Jan 12, 2011)

Omagic frogs (breeder) in Dandenong have some from time to time and I believe Herp Trader has some advertised atm for $10 ea from a breeder in the Frankston/Seaford area


----------



## ollie (Jan 12, 2011)

Janet Johns has some babies available at the moment

[email protected]

A lovely lady to deal with and plenty of husbandry advice given

My little ones are growing and colouring up nicely

Good luck

O


----------



## TommyG (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for your response, I'll check them out.


----------



## reptileman78 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have noticed there are a few going around at the moment! As Retrak75 said, try Herpshop and also try AHC.

The Herp Shop - Australia

Search AHC | ReptilesDownUnder.com


----------

